# viking axe



## hellize (Aug 10, 2020)

Happy pre-Thor's day!
It's never too early to celebrate the god of thunder and fertility!





I have a freshly finished viking's axe to show
It has a 5 inch long edge and a 18 inch long shaft.


----------



## Matt Zilliox (Aug 10, 2020)

Thats rad


----------



## hellize (Aug 11, 2020)

Matt Zilliox said:


> Thats rad


Thanks!


----------



## Ericfg (Aug 11, 2020)

What does Sif use that for in her kitchen?


----------



## hellize (Aug 12, 2020)

Ericfg said:


> What does Sif use that for in her kitchen?


cutting ribs?


----------

